# HELP : Ecran blanc après démarrage PB G4



## Kristoball46 (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis dans la panade 

J'ai remplacé ma carte son hier mais celle de remplacement a provoqué un court-circuit et fondu le connecteur noir de la nappe qui la relie à la carte mère.

J'ai enlevé la carte son + nappe, l'ordi démarre sur écran blanc et s'arrête là, plus rien.
J'ai tenté tous les reset possibles, rien.
Le démarrage sur dvd se fait et bloque sur écran bleu après la roue.
J'ai tenté en mode target, écran noir.
Avec la touche option, il se fige, ne trouve pas de disque ni dvd.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider svp ?

Est-ce que l'absence de carte son peut empêcher de démarrer ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Avril 2009)

Pourrais tu nous donner un peu plus d'info sur ton Powerbook ?

Sinon à tu réessayer avec l'ancienne carte son ?

Normalement ça ne devrait pas poser de problème pou booter sans 

Sinon, as tu une idée de pourquoi la carte son à cramée 

Voila


----------



## Kristoball46 (17 Avril 2009)

Pourrais tu nous donner un peu plus d'info sur ton Powerbook ?

Bonjour et merci de me répondre.
PB G4 17" 1,5 GHz 2Go


Sinon à tu réessayer avec l'ancienne carte son ?

Non car le connecteur a fondu avec l'autre carte => grosse boule de plastique fondu côté carte son 

Normalement ça ne devrait pas poser de problème pou booter sans 
Ben oui t'as raison, je viens de redémonter et le connecteur DD côté carte mère était mal positiionné donc c'est avec mon PB que j'écris ce message 

Sinon, as tu une idée de pourquoi la carte son à cramée 
Oui : je me suis fait enfler en achetant cette carte sur eBay ; soit disant testée, dès que j'ai redémarré après install ça a senti pas bon du tout 
Il me faut retrouver 1carte+1connecteur (nappe), si qqn a ceci de dispo, je suis preneur.

En tout cas merci de ton aide.

J'ai fait un "AHT" qui m'indique une erreur pendant le test carte mère : 2ISS/1/5: 0X41.
Il faut que je trouve comment interprêter ceci ; c'est peut-être l'absence de carte son qui est signalée.


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Avril 2009)

Il faut mieux pour toi que ce soit seulement l'absence de carte son qui te donne une erreur à l'AHT. Je serais toi je prendrais des photos et les enverrais au vendeur d'ebay et à ebay. Met une évaluation négative aussi

Voila

PS : Tu as regarde du côté de bricomac pour la carte son et la nappe ?


----------



## Kristoball46 (18 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Il faut mieux pour toi que ce soit seulement l'absence de carte son qui te donne une erreur à l'AHT. Je serais toi je prendrais des photos et les enverrais au vendeur d'ebay et à ebay. Met une évaluation négative aussi
> 
> Voila
> 
> PS : Tu as regarde du côté de bricomac pour la carte son et la nappe ?



Je suis en négociation pour le remboursement, c'est clair qu'il ne s'attende pas à une bonne évaluation 

J'ai regardé chez bricomac, 69 &#8364; la carte + 50 &#8364; la nappe :mouais: ça fait mal quand même...
http://www.bricomac.com/carte-son-g4-aluminium-17-1-1-33-1-5-ghz_21_432.html

Pour l'AHT, d'après un réparateur agréé, si le mac fonctionne il n'y a pas à s'inquiéter mais même lui ne sait pas me dire...


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Avril 2009)

Oui l'AHT n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus fiable mais bon ... Tu avait déjà une erreur avant le remplacer de la carte son et c'est la première fois que tu passe l'AHT ?

Sinon c'est clair voit avec le vendeur

Oui bricomac est cher mais tu n'auras pas de mauvaise surprise car je pense que tu as eu de la chance ça aurait pu tout cramer ...

Voila


----------



## Kristoball46 (18 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui l'AHT n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus fiable mais bon ... Tu avait déjà une erreur avant le remplacer de la carte son et c'est la première fois que tu passe l'AHT ?
> 
> Sinon c'est clair voit avec le vendeur
> 
> ...



Oui c'est la première fois que je faisais l'AHT et je n'ai pas pensé à le faire auparavant.

J'ai vu avec le vendeur, en fait c'est moi qui me suit planté mais c'est à cause des références de Bricomac sur lesquelles je m'étais basées et qui sont incorrectes ; ils donnent la carte compatible pour PB G4 1 / 1,33 / 1,5 GHz 17" alors que c'est faux ; celle du 1 GHz n'est pas du tout la même alors que eux l'affirment et comme je n'ai pas vérifié sur d'autres sites, je me suis appuyé sur ce qui était dit en faisant confiance.
Je leur ai signalé.
Voici le lien où j'ai trouvé la compatibilité : http://www.ifixit.com/PowerBook-Parts/G4-Aluminum-17-Inch-1-33-1-5-GHz-Sound-Card/IF155-036


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Avril 2009)

Ah ben là ... remarque je ferais plus confiance à bricomac. Sinon je suis désolée pour ton Powerbook. 

Tu vas quand même acheter une autre carte son ?

Bonne continuation


----------



## Kristoball46 (18 Avril 2009)

Oui j'ai commandé une carte + nappe que j'installerai le week-end prochain et j'espère que ça marchera car c'est dur sans musique 

Je n'ai jamais commandé chez Bricomac, sur ce coup j'ai un doute...
Enfin bon, avec toutes ces références qui existent, c'est dur parfois d'y voir clair, même pour des gens bien renseignés ; la prochaine fois je ferai plus attention, j'ai eu chaud.

Bonne continuation à toi aussi


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Avril 2009)

Tiens nous au courent quand même


----------

